# ordering from the doc help me decide between blue and ww



## smokin with the homies (Dec 11, 2007)

ok so i am going to order from the doc from nirvana tomorro prob so this is my delima i dont know what do get, i have a small but tall closet i would say about 4 mature plants can fit in there, i also grow with cfls...what sould i get.....blueberry (blue mistic) or ww i want something with a bang that will have me on the couch for a very very long time


----------



## Mutt (Dec 11, 2007)

Blue mystic is blueberry crossed with skunk (i pretty sure...but not positive)
Both are great. 
My Blue mystic was very easy to grow...where the WW are a lil more finicky.


----------



## smokin with the homies (Dec 11, 2007)

thanx man, now i think now i will go with the blueberry but just got a few more ?'s ok no how tall will this plant get and how much can i expect to yield, and does the plant smell really strong


----------



## smotpoker (Dec 12, 2007)

Bb!


----------



## akirahz (Dec 12, 2007)

smokin with the homies said:
			
		

> thanx man, now i think now i will go with the blueberry but just got a few more ?'s ok no how tall will this plant get and how much can i expect to yield, and does the plant smell really strong



Not sure about the smell but its mostly indica i think so it should be realatively short. I've heard it smells strong of "berries" but that it does not smoke/taste like any berrie. Could be wrong about the taste/smell but pretty sure blue mystic is mostly indica. Now as for yeild that all depends on YOU the grower for the most part


----------



## smokin with the homies (Dec 12, 2007)

ok thanx bro, i am deff going with the blueberry..my boi also told me today that it was better than purp so im going to get it. i was going to get it today got one of those prepaid creds but i found out i got to wait 7 buss days to get it in the mail, and also the docs site is not working right now anyway so can just wait. thanx for the help yall


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 12, 2007)

I'd go for the blueberry too. Just because I havn't smoked it before and it's on the cards.


----------



## gardenandcats (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd go with W.W. its not a hard strain to grow at all.Grown it for a few seasons. B.B. is no way as potent as W.W.. Plus B.B. has so many phenotypes and weird stunted growth patterns your liable to end up with just a few good plants and the rest mutants.. All B. B. has going for it is the taste. If your after a strong couch lock high then W.W. you won't be sorry..


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 13, 2007)

*I go with the White Widow from greenhouse seed co. Its on the docs page, and won 1st place in the High Times Cannabis cup bio category in 95. HTCP winners you can't go wrong with good luck man*:ccc:


----------

